
The first modern-day marine fish has officially gone extinct - ab8
https://news.mongabay.com/2020/06/the-first-modern-day-marine-fish-has-officially-gone-extinct-more-may-follow/
======
ab8
The loss of this species may seem insignificant, especially since it hasn’t
been seen for about 200 years, but it’s a noteworthy event: the smooth
handfish is actually the first marine, bony fish to go extinct in modern
times.

